# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  поселок Иноземцево

## NuBoseTHX

Has anyone Been there? It is in Stavropol Region.  I just want to know what the town is like   ::  
I was supposedly Born there.

----------


## Lampada

It seems like a nice place to visit on vacation.                    http://www.magmacold.ru/c.php?id=92  http://www.rozaug.ru/kmv/00000004/00000002.shtml

----------


## NuBoseTHX

> It seems like a nice place to visit on vacation.

 Спасибо for the photos and links!
Great to know it is a good place =D
that grocery Store is big lol. [kind of like the ones in the city i live in, located in California, USA.  
Maybe one of the random people in the photos is my Biological Father or Mother..or Sibling... [i dont know any of them  ::  ]

----------


## Lampada

> Спасибо for the photos and links! ...

 You are welcome!
Here are some more views:    
Some religious leaders visited an orphanage in Иноземцево.

----------


## NuBoseTHX

> Originally Posted by NuBoseTHX  Спасибо for the photos and links! ...   You are welcome! ...

 Wow Great Photos!  :: 
I am from the Orphanage
"Baby Home "Машук"

----------


## Lampada

> ...I am from the Orphanage
> "Baby Home "Машук"

 http://deti.r26.nalog.ru/document.php?i ... pic=zero26 http://www.mssupb.ru/index.shtm?stud_ji ... etskiy_dom http://www.mssupb.ru/index.shtm?stud_jizn/02.06.09_dom

----------


## NuBoseTHX

> Originally Posted by NuBoseTHX  ...I am from the Orphanage
> "Baby Home "Машук"   http://deti.r26.nalog.ru/document.php?i ... pic=zero26 http://www.mssupb.ru/index.shtm?stud_ji ... etskiy_dom http://www.mssupb.ru/index.shtm?stud_jizn/02.06.09_dom

 Thanks. I wonder whatever Happend to my Biological Family?  ::   ::

----------


## NuBoseTHX

Does anyone know if they have internet or are they not in the 21st century yet?

----------


## Hanna

Of course they have internet! There is a Russian site which is like Facebook, called vkontakte.ru
I am sure if you went to that site and made a search,  you would find plenty of people who live in this town and know about the orphanage. Unfortunately you need to know Russian to join the site, search it and communicate with people. 
Did your parents go to Russia and pick you up when you were a baby, or how was your adoption arranged?

----------


## Pollymundo

There is also one more very popular Russian site odnoklassniki.ru. you can find many Russians there. Good luck!

----------


## NuBoseTHX

I forgot my username on VKontakte  ::

----------

